# would i be able to leave winter tires on year round?



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

this jeep is mainly a plow truck but also a get around put dirty stuff jeep. ive dont about 4000 miles a year for the past two years with it . if i do 4,5,6000 miles a year would i be able to get away with leaving the winter tires on year round or will they wear out to fast?? or is it more of the driving habit city vs highway or the heat of summer that would wear them out faster...i can only get one set so i think ive narrowed it down to 

goodyear duratrac 235/75r15 siping/knobby..will be good in deep snow but the knobby wear might be comparable to a winter tire with wear for year round use.

cooper discoverer AT3 - 235/75r15 all season got some siping lugs are spread out some. seems like it would be a good middle ground

winter tires - mainly for winter - low mileage year round questionable..... 

Firestone winterforce UV - many sizes 
bridgestone blizzak dm-v1 235/75r15
goodyear grip ice WRT LT or SUV looks like a need a 16" also
others???


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Handling heat will be the question for snow tires in the summer.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Faster wear would be your issue. Handling characteristics would be affected if they were on a normal vehicle, but its a jeep. Your not gonna have a great ride as it is. 

What kind of money are you looking at for the above tires? Budget?

I bought some retreads from Treadwright and I am beyond happy. Im on my second year of all around use and they are awesome in the snow and ice. I use them for plowing 15 driveways a winter and I can barely tell of any wear on them even after 2 years. I bought the kedge grip which helps with winter traction.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

budget....... $500-700 installed .


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

I would stick to the duratrac's I had them on a 00 f250 when I sold it, second set the first set I got 32000 miles out of them and I am hard on tires. I have a friend that has the same size on an older f150 that got 45000 on his first set and bought a second. they did great on snow and ice as well as in the mud I just bought a new wrangler and as soon as the tires on it need replaced I'm puting a set of 33-12.5-15 duratrac's on it


----------

